# little super trucks



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had this truck for just over a year, and never needed to use it for anything big til now. 

I was so suprised to see the truck was rated for it and it still handeled it really well too. 

So as much as I want to upgrade to a 3/4 ton some day in the mean time I know this little trucks got the cahones. And the mileage isn't too bad. So don't disclaim these little trucks too quickly.

Sent from my iPod touch using CT Forum


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Load looks too far forward on the trailer to me. Nice job though.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah she rolled on me while moving it around the yard b4 I hit the road. 

Do many of you others like these little trucks?

Sent from my iPod touch using CT Forum


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I once had a little ranger with a 4 cylinder. That think could haul weight like crazy, I miss the little guy......and the gas mileage :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to own a 93 Dodge Dakota extra cab with the 3.9 V-6. Being a manual tranny it got 20-21mpg with no issues. The truck would haul up to 2k lbs in the bed with no problems, most of the time it had an aluminum cap on it with a ladder rack and loaded with tools. The truck was a tank in snow even being 2X4, leave it in 3rd gear and let it chug its way around. Problem was with it was towing! The truck had no power. I once bought a honda accord at the bottom of the hill where i used to live so i grabbed it on the way home one day with my 16' car trailer. I loaded the car on and away we went, the hill had a 90degree turn at the bottom so there was no running for it. I matted my little dakota that would and when i almost got to the top i realized this is the truck that shouldnt. I managed to get it into 2nd gear for about 1000 feet and had to go back into 1st gear. From there the truck just slowed down to a crawl and was shaking and bucking from the load. I crested the hill at about 3mph in 1st gear with the go pedal floored. That was the last time i ever towed anything with that truck, she was just tired iron. I sold it for $600 with 264k on the clock. I went from that to an 06 Duramax Chevy, huge difference in power but same fuel milage.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The problem with getting a load like that rolling is, eventually you have to get it to stop. First thing I look at for hauling weight is brakes. If I can't stop it, I won't start it.:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, you can pull a lot of stuff with a little truck, it is the stopping part that is the issue.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been running a ranger for years now. I just up sized to a F250 SuperDuty. Now I love my ranger, I even upgraded the rear springs to handle weight nicer and kept the brakes in good shape...but a load that weighs down the Ranger will hardly be noticed on the Super Duty. Plus, that HUGE flat center fold down console in the SD is great for eating on as well as being used for a desk. The console is sized just right to hold normal size pads and what not. It was designed well.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

loneframer said:


> The problem with getting a load like that rolling is, eventually you have to get it to stop. First thing I look at for hauling weight is brakes. If I can't stop it, I won't start it.:no:


Hey that's no joke. The last month I owned it I rearended a new Lincoln. The driver and the passenger were both attorney in there 70's. When we swaped phone numbers I realized he was an attorney when the name on the paper matched the name on the pen, I dam near shat myself. Ov course, I made a joke about it and he laughed and said *"so is the passenger, he is my law firm partner"*

I have great insurance so it went smooth as can be. Brakes, yeah it's definitely something you want to take seriously, I spilled my MtDew when the airbag went off at Mach 7 into my face. It aint nothing like the movies, them bastids hurt like hell when they go off.

Mike


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have to agree with the brake issue. My truck is a F-350 (one ton). It is powered by the 5.4L V-8. Now just because it will not go from 0-60 as fast as a truck with a V-10 does not mean it will not pull. But being that it is a 1 ton the brakes always save the day. Motors these days will pull.....but as everyone has stated you have to bring that all to a stop. Sometimes you don't have a lot of room to bring it to a stop either. Plus if the trailer you are pulling has no trailer brakes.......forget it. I will stick with my F-350.


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah that's a small drawback on this little guy. No trailer brake hook up only the lights are wired. And this trailer is wired for brakes. So I borrow the bosses one ton GMC when possible, cause that thing has some brakes even with 9 ton behind it.

Sent from my iPod touch using CT Forum


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been amazed at what my ranger 4x4 can do. Everything I have asked of it, it has done. I removed all the 40+ year old bushes around my property.... It has hauled ALOT of weight... I even drove it home with 3500lbs of bricks in the bed once (never do THAT again)

My dad had a 1987 searay cabin cruiser boat... 27ft long... we had it parked on wood plank in my yard for a few years. After he passed away I needed to get rid of it... lack of funds, interest and vehicle to move it... Anyways, everyone told me how I would need a 'real' truck to pull it off the lawn....

4wd high.... and slow as she goes dragged it thruogh 5inches of mud, 20ft... over the edge of the driveway... and then moved it up and down my driveway all summer. I would never take it out on the road however since that boat would puch my ranger all over the place even at 2mph.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

who cares about the truck , that is one sweet tractor i want it . :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Toyota Tacoma, pulls okay hates the hills but if i get a bigger truck then i will have to get a bigger trailer too.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

heres what will happen, the truck will hit a dip in the road, the trailer meanwhile won'tit will pick up your rear wheels and its off to the races from there, you won't have enough power to pull out of it and you will soon be outsteered and jacknifed.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't take this the wrong way but that looks like an accident waiting to happen.

Towing either unexperianced or more than the vehicles is rated for is never a good idea.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

KMR said:


> Yeah she rolled on me while moving it around the yard b4 I hit the road.
> 
> I wouldn't be saying that to the DOT enforcement officer


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh no that why you gotta take the good ol boy back roads, did I say that out loud? Haha

Sent from my iPod touch using CT Forum


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

tripster said:


> I wouldn't be saying that to the DOT enforcement officer


He said he was in the yard ociferr...


----------



## KMR (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I would never not strap anything down. I've seen and heard too many stories mostly from you crazy guys, hahaha.

Sent from my iPod touch using CT Forum


----------



## blackstonetech (Jun 9, 2011)

looks powerful. what are its engine specifications. it looks some customization in engine work


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

KMR said:


> So as much as I want to upgrade to a 3/4 ton some day in the mean time I know this little trucks got the cahones.


Back in 01, my parents were in a terrible accident with their S-10. They both survived, I beleive because the truck was so well built. Great little trucks. 
Besides the braking issue, towing a heavy load like that will destroy the rear end. fme. You really need a full floater for that.


----------

